# Asiaten/Nordamerikaner



## ingo 66 (28. Dez. 2013)

Hi,
vor einigen Tagen konnte ich ne Vierergruppe Lefua costata(2.2)sowie zwei Umbra limi ergattern.
Berichte über Haltungsbedingungen und Tipps zur Nachzucht sind im WWW recht rar.
Darum hier,bei den"Kaltwasserfischern"meine Frage:
Hat oder hatte hier jemand schon einmal diese Fische?
Beide Arten habe ich von Händlern welche die Fische bei ca 20 Grad gehältert hatten.Unwahrscheinlich daß sie nun eine Überführung in einen meiner Teiche überleben würden.
Unwahrscheinlich auch daß ich in der Wohnung die Temp.unter 10 Grad bekomme.
Kommen beide Arten mit eine Überwinterungstemp.um die 15 Grad zurecht und besteht für sie dabei die Möglichkeit dennoch in Brutstimmung zu kommen?
Diese beiden Arten sind für mich absolutes Neuland und somit wäre ich für alle Erfahrungstipps dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*



ingo 66 schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich auch daß ich in der Wohnung die Temp.unter 10 Grad bekomme.
> Kommen beide Arten mit eine Überwinterungstemp.um die 15 Grad zurecht und besteht für sie dabei die Möglichkeit dennoch in Brutstimmung zu kommen?


 Hatte selber diese Fische noch nicht, aber einige Jahre Elasoma. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie vergleichbar die Tiere sind. Auf jeden Fall reichten bei den Elasomas Wintertemperaturen von 15 °c damit diese Ableichten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*

Hi Ingo,

zumindest die amerikanischen Umbra sollten sich in den Lebensbedingungen/Verhalten/Vermehrung eigentlich nicht viel von Umbra krameri , dem __ Hundsfisch aus der Donauregion unterscheiden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*

Lefua costata werden mit 18-22 °C angegeben. Dann aber wieder in einem Lebensraum  wie Reisfelder, und verkrauteten Bächen in Korea, China, Mongolei, Japan. Du bist sicher das es Kaltwasserfische sind ?


----------



## ingo 66 (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*

Hi,
und danke für Eure Antworten.
Frank-ja,-das denke ich auch.Kommen ja bis hoch zu den großen See'n vor und da wird's ja mal richtig kalt.Und gerade das wird eventuell ein Problem werden weil ich,wie gesagt die Temp. net unter 15 Grad bekomme.Davon abgesehen lies es sich nicht nachvollziehen ob die von mir erstandenen Fische Nordam.Importe,Nachzuchten oder Wildfänge aus Norddeutschland sind.

Tootoabs-ja-sind es!Korea,Mongolei,Japan=kalte Winter.
Ich hab meine Ella's zwar auch in der Winterruhe(wenn man 15 Grad als Winterruhe bezeichnen kann)aber die würden auch ohne diese(wieder)ablaichen.

Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*

Hi, dann würde ich die Lefua costata auch mit den 15 Grad über den Winter bringen und hoffen. Ich wünsche dir alles Glück das du die nachziehen kannst. Wo konntest du die ergattern ? 
Währe noch was für mich. 


Welche Ella's hast du? Reine Lebentfutterfreunde?


----------



## ingo 66 (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*

Hi,
die __ Schmerlen hab ich von nem befr.Züchter und Händler,Zierfischzucht Halle.
Der macht eigentlich mehr in __ Barsche.Zufall daß er einige Lefua da hatte wo ich nat.gleich zuschlagen musste.
Ich hoffe daß die Vier nachziehen zumal die beiden Weiber prallvoll sind und die Böcke denen nicht von der Seite weichen.
Ellas hab ich den evergladei.Meine gehen aber auch ohne Probleme an Frostfutter.
Wenn alles klappt bekomm ich noch ne andere Art,recht selten und dummerweise hab ich den Namen vergessen.irgendwas mit e.g.........

Grüße und guten Rutsch


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*



ingo 66 schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt bekomm ich noch ne andere Art,recht selten und dummerweise hab ich den Namen vergessen.irgendwas mit e.g.........
> 
> Grüße und guten Rutsch



Habe mal ein bisschen gebuddelt und nachfolgendes gefunden.

Elassoma alabamae 
Elassoma boehlkei 
Elassoma evergladei
Elassoma gilberti 
Elassoma okatie 
Elassoma okefenokee
Elassoma zonatum 

Mit E G kann ja nur der gilberti sein


----------



## ingo 66 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Asiaten/Nordamerikaner*

Jo,-
ist Elassoma gilberti.

Grüße


----------

